# Exchange Policy



## Suzy (Dec 29, 2016)

I have had a request in for two years looking for a summer week at Island Park. I have called your office several times to check on the status, and they tell me no deposits are made for the summer.  Is that true?  If so, I wish your company would have been upfront when I made the request initially.  

Do they match automatically, or do I have to check on your website?  

I also made a deposit once before, deposited a two bedroom unit wanting a two bedroom in exchange, but I had to pay two exchange fees to get a two bedroom unit.  Is that how your exchange company operates?


----------



## mmthomas (Jul 12, 2018)

A few years ago I requested an Island Park July week a few months in advance.  I was called on a Monday for a Friday checkin match.  I was able to drive there, so I accepted it. I think TPI is the manager for Island Park, so they do get cancellations.


----------

